# Generac 3 Phase ATS



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

casperclinton said:


> I have a 3 phase Generac RTSN200G3 transfer switch. Incoming voltage is 120/208 with the B phase being a high leg 208v to ground. Question is witch leg do i hook that up to in the Transfer switch. I am not concerned about phase rotation on this job. I am worried that it may blow up the controls in the switch. N1 and N2 look like they monitor utility voltage at 120v.


 Either find a drawing, or I suppose you tried following the control wires to the terminal taps to which phases they are using. I can see on the single phase ATS by just looking at the connections.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It looks like you need the 120/240 3 phase model RTSN200J3.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

casperclinton said:


> I have a 3 phase . Incoming voltage is 120/208 with the B phase being a high leg 208v to ground.


No you don't.


----------



## casperclinton (Apr 2, 2014)

jrannis said:


> No you don't.


Correct a 240v transfer switch would not work. It would see the incoming voltage of 208v from the street and give an under voltage alarm. I have a (High Leg) B phase is 208v to ground. My question is: *Where do i land that high leg phase in the transfer switch.*


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

casperclinton said:


> Correct a 240v transfer switch would not work. It would see the incoming voltage of 208v from the street and give an under voltage alarm. I have a (High Leg) B phase is 208v to ground. My question is: Where do i land that high leg phase in the transfer switch.


There is no such beast as a high leg 208/120 transformer bank. If you have a high leg system it is a 120/240 delta.


----------

